# برنامج Eagle



## مني1 (18 أبريل 2008)

:81:لو سمحتم اريد تحميل برنامج eagle وطريقه استخدامه ............ ارجو الافاده:81:​


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 أبريل 2008)

Eagle Screen Saver 
يمكنك التحكم بحجمها والزمن ما بين كل صورة والصورة التى بعدها تخستخدم كحفظ للشاشة
هل تعني هذا البرنامج


----------



## مني1 (18 أبريل 2008)

لا اخي الكريم انا اقصد برنامج eagle لرسم الدوائر الالكترونيه​


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 أبريل 2008)

Eagle




*الوصف:* برنامج غني عن التعريف لرسم الدوائر الإلكترونية .
*الإصدار:* *حجم الملف:* 6.68 MB
*أًضيفت:* 17-Jul-2005 *البرامج:* 5336 *التقييم:* 7.00 (2 تصويتات)
صفحته | تقييم البرنامج | تفاصيل
تصنيف: برامج قسم الإلكترونيات Electronics/برامج الرسم والتصميم




Eagle 4.16




*الوصف:* النسخة الكاملة من برنامج أيجل الرائع لتصفح المعلومات الضرورية للدوائر المتكاملة .. برنامج لا غني عنه للفنين والمهندسين
*الإصدار:* 4.16 *حجم الملف:* 7.11 MB
*أًضيفت:* 23-Apr-2007 *البرامج:* 4716 *التقييم:* 6.00 (9 تصويتات)
صفحته | تقييم البرنامج | تفاصيل
تصنيف: برامج قسم الإلكترونيات Electronics




كتاب شرح برنامج Eagle




*الوصف:* كتاب شرح برنامج Eagle لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية
*الإصدار:* *حجم الملف:* 634.77 Kb
*أًضيفت:* 25-Aug-2006 *البرامج:* 3301
صفحته | تقييم البرنامج | تفاصيل
تصنيف: كتب فنية Technical's Books/الكترونيات


----------



## السـاحر (20 أبريل 2008)

الليله برفعه ان شاء الله وبكرا بإذن الله بطرحه هنا 
أنتظرني غداً


----------



## ابو معاذ المكي (20 أبريل 2008)

ممكن تحميلة من هذا الرابط


Download EAGLE Layout Editor​


----------



## مني1 (20 أبريل 2008)

_جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرااااا علي ردودكم بس اريد شئ اخر هو شرح للبرنامج_​


----------



## moaz essam (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## zozo12 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

i don't find the book for use it can you help me please because is high important 
thanks


----------



## بهنس بهنس (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

الف الشكررررررررررر


----------



## yasmine 2008 (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## magdy galal (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## الراب الغربي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج


----------



## ادور (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## hamid_elc (4 يناير 2011)

ممكن المفتاح يا اخي الكريم لتشغيل البرنامج


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووور ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## AHMEDELC (10 مارس 2011)

*تسلم الايادى والى الامام دائما*


----------



## غوانمه (14 مارس 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة من يعرف كيفة العمل على برنامج eagle ان يفيدني بالمعلومات عن استخدام البرنامج 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_karam (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## amirengineer (8 يوليو 2011)

محاضره فيديو تشرح كيفية استخدام برنامج Eagle ...

http://www.element14.com/community/view-event.jspa?event=2805


----------



## fdkordyia10 (15 مارس 2013)

thank you very


----------

